

The Grandmaster Experiment - pfedor
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-20050614-000002.html

======
mynameishere
_If innate talent was irrelevant to Laszlo's theory_

I love how psychologists, more than other scientists, are allowed to pass by
huge holes in methodology. Laszlo and his daughters are _not_ a random sample
--they started off as extremely intelligent people--in fact, they belonged to
the same tiny pedigree that produced Szilard, Teller and Von Neumann.

Try the experiment with ordinary people and you'll come away disappointed.

------
fallintothis
"When they take in new information, it stays in the 'small hard drive' of
working memory without passing over into the 'zip drive' of long-term memory."

Is this really an apt description? Would it not be more accurate to say "RAM"
and "hard drive", respectively?

(Leave it to me to miss the point in the name of pedantry, haha. I ask because
I'm not particularly knowledgeable in neuroscience, but from the terminology
this is what I assume.)

